# Equi Ping



## JCWHITE (22 September 2011)

Has anyone used the new Equi Ping tie up thingies?
Am thinking of getting a 5 piece pack, just wanted opinions or possible alternatives.
Little problem with youngster pulling back , have thought of maybe using an elasticated tie up, as she doesnt continue to pull if something will give a bit.


----------



## mil1212 (22 September 2011)

I have them, dont rate them. I brought them to use mostly to tie up outside my lorry with my 2 5 year olds, I find they are just not strong enough and the smallest yank undoes them, so I have gone back to bailer twine, as I just cant leave them unattended with them attached to the equiping. Maybe if you wanted to tie a smallish pony up they'd be ok. Brilliant idea, just not quite there.
When my warmblood was 4 he was really naughty to tie so I tied him to a tail bandage to teach him, as there is some give in them.


----------



## JCWHITE (22 September 2011)

Thank you for your reply, so helpful, I will try the tail bandage trick!


----------



## longdog (22 September 2011)

mil1212 said:



			I have them, dont rate them. I brought them to use mostly to tie up outside my lorry with my 2 5 year olds, I find they are just not strong enough and the smallest yank undoes them, so I have gone back to bailer twine, as I just cant leave them unattended with them attached to the equiping. Maybe if you wanted to tie a smallish pony up they'd be ok. Brilliant idea, just not quite there.
When my warmblood was 4 he was really naughty to tie so I tied him to a tail bandage to teach him, as there is some give in them.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly agree - they give too quickly & our TB is often loose on the yard, after just a bit of a tug.


----------



## Vetwrap (22 September 2011)

http://www.randrcountry.co.uk/product-details/bhb-hoof-it-quick-clip/0,674,681/

Have a look at these.  I use these and always keep one in my pocket. They are really effective, can be used anywhere and the replacement bungee cord can be sourced from EBay for £2.99 for 5m!


----------



## Umbongo (22 September 2011)

http://www.kmeliteproducts.co.uk/Yard/km-elite-bungee-ties-1

Use them myself on the yard and trailer and think they are brilliant. Have also used the bungee ties that Vetwrap has linked. Very handy for keeping one in your pocket just in case.


----------



## JCWHITE (23 September 2011)

Thank you for the above links, on sites I wouldnt have thought of looking on.


----------



## Capriole (10 November 2011)

I have one, and tbh, its rubbish   Doesnt really work, comes open way too easily


----------



## Zerotolerance (11 November 2011)

Bought an Equi Ping a month or so ago- OH does love a gadget and wanted to buy 5 - luckily, I'd managed to convince him to just get one to try, as it turned out to be useless. Daren't turn my back for 2 mins as they came apart with a tiny tug! Gone back to thin baling twine- free and just the right breaking strain!


----------



## domane (11 November 2011)

Do the Equi-pings actually come apart at the plastic?  I used to use the ones that Vetwrap linked too and a couple of times they hit me with force as desperately tried to use the quick-release clip on the rope rather than have the tie snapped (you know how it all seems to happen in slow motion and you're never quite quick enough?)  Anything with elastic and bits of plastic are potentially dangerous to eyes


----------



## Capriole (11 November 2011)

domane said:



			Do the Equi-pings actually come apart at the plastic?(
		
Click to expand...

yes, for seemingly no reason :lol:


Its ok saying use two and theyre fine, theyre a few quid each as it is, good money after bad


----------



## saffytessa (11 November 2011)

I have equi-pings outside my stables for at least 2 months now and I actually like them  

I have found that if you are a bit rough putting the rope through you might have to pinch the join part a bit to make sure it is in properly but have never had it come apart under normal use.

I like them because they are solid and don't snag your rope like bailerband does. I used to have equi-ties(? the rubber ones) and found they snapped all the time


----------



## Booboos (12 November 2011)

Vetwrap said:



http://www.randrcountry.co.uk/product-details/bhb-hoof-it-quick-clip/0,674,681/

Have a look at these.  I use these and always keep one in my pocket. They are really effective, can be used anywhere and the replacement bungee cord can be sourced from EBay for £2.99 for 5m!
		
Click to expand...

I have these everywhere and have used them for a few years now with no problems. Yes, they will pop at some point if the horse pulls, but that's the point isn't it? They have enough give to not just pop all the time and you can re-use them after they pop.


----------



## KingsgateMichelle (19 December 2011)

I agree with saffytessa, I have had no problems with mine, and would never leave a horse unattended while tied up anyway that's asking for trouble!! We have tried to ping them open as a game once, just people, and we really struggled. Obviously a horse is stronger but I would rather my horse's can break free when panicking! Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## millitiger (19 December 2011)

KingsgateMichelle said:



			I agree with saffytessa, I have had no problems with mine, and would never leave a horse unattended while tied up anyway that's asking for trouble!! We have tried to ping them open as a game once, just people, and we really struggled. Obviously a horse is stronger but I would rather my horse's can break free when panicking! Better to be safe than sorry

Click to expand...

well of course you would agree- you own the company!

Nothing like a bit of stealth marketing


----------



## Beausmate (19 December 2011)

I've used them, didn't rate them much.  Too easy to 'ping'!  I have velcro things now, much better.  I never use baling twine it just doesn't break easily enough, I've gone through a couple of headcollars (leather ones) and a few lead ropes and nearly a horse when he panicked and the string didn't snap, headcollar broke and he went over backwards.

Velcro is weaker than string, stronger than ping!  It's the way to go


----------



## Lotty (19 December 2011)

At YHL I bought a couple of these and they're great, they dont release at a slight tughttp://www.bitlessbridle.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=268


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (19 December 2011)

Just use bailer twine, and split it, so that it's two thirds of its original thickness. It's free, there's a never ending supply of it, and it does the job...


----------



## Capriole (19 December 2011)

Back again with your not so stealthy marketing then KingsgateMichelle?


----------



## caramel (19 December 2011)

I use the hoof it ties ever since he got caught in his lead rope a while ago and baler twine didn't break. I never tie him to baler twine now. Personally I swear by them and he has one in his stable and a couple in his first aid kit.


----------



## Honey08 (19 December 2011)

millitiger said:



			well of course you would agree- you own the company!

Nothing like a bit of stealth marketing 

Click to expand...

Lol!  It always makes me laugh when company owners come on here and pretend to be regular customers!  I did wonder if the earlier poster who wrote in such large font and had never been on here before was one!

I'd much rather someone be honest and say, thanks for the feedback, they work much better if you do x,y or z..  Last week Robinsons were having major criticism over a fault on their website, and someone from Robinsons came on, apologised and kept everyone in the picture.  Everyone had a lot of respect for him and he really went up in my estimation.

ps.  The trick with bailer twine is to use older twine, and not to tie it really tight - it often undoes under stress if its tied slacker..


----------



## JCWHITE (16 January 2012)

Hi, I am the original poster.
I am surprised this thread is still running!
I will contact your website.
Thank you


----------



## georgiegirl (16 January 2012)

good old baler twine everytime for me.

In reference to yuors pulling back it may worth spending some time practising tying up....you can do it easily by using a lunge line, pass it through the ring and then youve got something to hold whilst you have a good groom etc you can let it in or out through the ring as needed


----------



## JCWHITE (17 January 2012)

Update,
 have been in contact via the website and look forward to testing them in the very near future.


----------



## Django Pony (17 January 2012)

I've emailed you via the website Sollem, I look forward to testing the new Equiping very soon!


----------



## KatieLovesJames (17 January 2012)

I am looking into safety ties at the moment and want to kit my yard out with them. I had a mare this week pull back and snap the leadrope and I'm concerned about balestring not breaking early enough. I'm thinking of using normal cotton string but worry that might not be strong enough?! I'll look into the other ones linked earlier too.

Anyway I also emailed Equi-Ping today as thought it would be fab to try theirs before buying 20 odd! Looks like you speedy emailers might have snapped up all the free trial ones though and it was only posted yesterday! :-(

Looking forward to hearing how you all get on


----------



## Ali2 (17 January 2012)

I use these:

http://www.robinsonsequestrian.com/...ories/quick-release-lead-extension-black.html

I have one per horse.  I tie directly to the tie ring, as no need for baler twine, and if the horse does panic and break free then he's not taking a lead rope with him to tangle round his legs but still has the length of velcro attached to assist in catching him   I like this arrangement but I accept that it's not that much use if you are looking for some flex in the tie up point


----------



## Django Pony (21 January 2012)

I received the Equi-Ping MKII this morning. I will test it and report back, both on here and directly to Equine Designs South East Ltd.
It is similar to the original Equi-Ping, but has a "collar" that slides over the mechanism to prevent it from popping open so easily. They have recommend for me to test it first with only 3 of the 4 "prongs" engaged in the mechanism and the collar in place, so I will try that out first.
I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Capriole (31 January 2012)

Well, Ive used the Equi Ping MKII a couple of times so far, and its actually not bad at all. Vastly improved design I think. 
Im trialling it on my little mare, the horse I used the Mark I on, when I found she barely had to move her head for it to ping. The modification seems to be working, no unnecessary  pinging so far.
I will give it some more use in different situations before giving my feedback to EquiPing, but Im cautiously optimistic the Mark II is a goer.


----------



## JCWHITE (1 February 2012)

In the process of trying mine too.


----------



## mil1212 (1 February 2012)

I have my mark 2 to trial also,



Capriole said:



			I will give it some more use in different situations before giving my feedback to EquiPing, but Im cautiously optimistic the Mark II is a goer.
		
Click to expand...

^^  this, although my big 'orse has yanked on it with his teeth, and it held up fine, although it now has teeth marks


----------



## KatieLovesJames (2 February 2012)

Yes I like mine so far too. Going to trial it with the youngsters soon.


----------



## monikirk (2 February 2012)

Mine seems fine too - but hasn't been put to the test with a bath or pull back yet though.


----------



## Eaglestone (3 February 2012)

Never used one.  I always think they could snap and ping in your face, sorry


----------



## Capriole (3 February 2012)

KatieLovesJames said:



			Yes I like mine so far too. Going to trial it with the youngsters soon.
		
Click to expand...

Im planning on testing it with some youngsters too, and the big horses, bit more of a trial than the pony.




monikirk said:



			Mine seems fine too - but hasn't been put to the test with a bath or pull back yet though.
		
Click to expand...


No, nor here. Pony ties very well, which is why I was surprised when the mark 1 didnt work.


----------



## Sollem (17 February 2012)

The early signs from testing have shown that the sleeve makes them even harder to open than we anticipated so we would advise using them with just 2 prongs engaged to begin with.  
We are expecting to have the new version ready for sale by late March or early April, we will be exhibiting at Badminton again this year and hope to see you all there. 
Really looking forward to it


----------



## smiggy (17 February 2012)

Have to admit feel at bit peeved at this thread. I bought 5 to use on my lorry instead of baler twine as I thought safer, looks better etc.
They have turned out to be fairly rubbish for aforementioned reasons. Manufacturers now basically saying they realised it was poor design and a year later replacing it with new design.
Well come on, its not exactly a high tech item, where technology has moved on and hence remake needed. its a simple item that should have been properly engineered and tested in the first place 
I certainly wont be giving the manufacturers any more of my money to "update" my ones!


----------



## becca1305 (17 February 2012)

Perhaps if you contact them they will offer you one or two for free? During the trialling period of the new design I emailed explaining the issue and recieved one new complete MKII and one sleeve to use on existing. I agree its not ideal but as a whole the product is a fab idea- safer than baler twine, no velcro to go 'fuzzy' and dont ping like the rubber break point ones + they are reusable- and Im pleased the company has taken on feedback and worked to improve the product. I completely understand where you are coming from however and wouldn't buy 5 complete new pings I would expect to get the new 'sleeves' which fit over the ping for free/ at cost. But as I say I recieved a really positive response from equiping so I would recommend contacting them and seeing if they can do anything .


----------



## star (19 February 2012)

i actually like my original mark 1 equi-ping.  i do it on the tightest setting and it takes my horse a fair bit of pulling to snap it.  With him, I need something that will undo when he decides to pull as he wont stop once he starts until the pressure is released and starts to panic if it doesn't snap.  i tried all the other elastic type ones but he just broke them as instead of the quick release coming undone, the elastic just snapped.


----------



## Sixteen Hands (6 May 2012)

Any further updates from those using the MK 2 version?  Are they better?


----------



## Capriole (6 May 2012)

star said:



			i actually like my original mark 1 equi-ping.  i do it on the tightest setting and it takes my horse a fair bit of pulling to snap it.
		
Click to expand...

It only took a slight turn of the head from my pony to ping the M1, not even a tug.



yes, the M2 is much better imo. Been using the Mark 2 for a while now and its not pinged needlessly at all.


----------



## Penny Less (15 May 2012)

Blast, have just bought one of these, not seen this post, and it is the one without the sleeve! Wonder if theyll take it back !


----------



## mon (15 May 2012)

Email them they might send you one makes a lot of difference if not strong elastic band?


----------



## Capriole (15 May 2012)

the old mark 1's are on offer on the website for £3.50 btw


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 May 2012)

A long gone old boy I used to work for when I was a teenager, taught all his horses to tie up with a length of chain, leather headcollar and a bristle broom up their arse if pulled back - they didn't and remained easy to tie up.

Times gone by !!


----------

